# AACRAID monitoring utility?

## silverjam

Hi all,

I'm running a box with a hardware based RAID controller (Adaptec 2410SA). I'm using the aacraid driver.

Is there any way to monitor the current status of the controller from the OS (perhaps even with a Gnome applet)?

Best regards,

Morten  :Smile: 

----------

## John R. Graham

The tool appears to be sys-block/afacli but it's closed source and masked.  Sorry; I don't have any experience with this particular tool.

- John

----------

## silverjam

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> The tool appears to be sys-block/afacli but it's closed source and masked.  Sorry; I don't have any experience with this particular tool.

 

Yeah... I tried to do an emerge search in the descriptions and that also came up on my screen.

I'm a bit worried to install a tool like this right away without knowing a bit more about it first....

What do other people do? -- Wait until the array suddenly won't mount?

~Morten   :Confused: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, the driver publishes some information.  I'd look through /proc and /dev and see what I could find.  It's possible that you could learn pretty easily how to tell what the array status is.  It's more work to figure out the control interface, but that'll be somewhere in /dev.  Studying the device driver source code will elucidate the control interface, but I don't mean to imply that this is necessarily a trivial amount of work.

Alas, the fact that this closed source tool is available from both Debian and Ubuntu implies that there's not a good open source alternative.  It also implies that it isn't too much of a monstrosity.

- John

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

Adaptec has it's own monitoring suite for their controllers. You can download it at Adaptec's website: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/storage_manager/sm?productId=AAR-21610SA&dn=Adaptec+Serial+ATA+RAID+21610SA

As far as I know this is a console based toolkit including a GUI, I think based on Java, not sure...but you can monitor and configure your RAID sets and it is capable of sending eMails in case of an error. 

WooD

----------

